# Off Shore Vis Report



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone have an offshore vis report? Like Oriskany area or thereabouts?


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Brian,

Sat 18th: "O" 45-50; Chevron 20; YDT 30

Sun 19th: Brass 40-45; Pete 20; Freighter 25ish


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

I hate to have to ask, but what and where is the "brass"?


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry for the shorthand...<U>Brass Wreck</U>, 14+ nm ESE of P-cola Pass


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I was on the Big O on sunday and it was just horrible for the O. It was around 40 feet of dark viz. But that was because of the clouds and no sun as well.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

talked to the guys who went today and yesterday they said the o was 100' and the freighter you could see the freighter from the surface


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *bmoore (7/23/2009)*Anyone have an offshore vis report? Like Oriskany area or thereabouts?


Last Tuesday there was a layerofsilty waterdown about 100 feet on the O about 10 or 20 feet thick. Crystal clear above that and crystal clear beneath it.

On Monday, the same layer was sitting on top of the freighter, but has apparently dissapatted. The day after, Sean said it crystal clear from top to bottom.


----------



## roberbr22 (Jul 13, 2009)

Does anybody have a vis report for today in the Orange Beach area?


----------

